# حساب خزان اتزويد المياة



## لبيك يا اقصى (8 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم اخواني ..... عندي مستشفى مكونة من سبعه طوابق بحاجة الى 450 جلون بالدقيقة تم حسابها بناء على طريقة ال WSFU (water supply fixture unit 

1- كم سيكون تدفق المضخة المطلوب لرفع الماء من الخزان الارضي للخزان العلوي 
2- ما هي سعه الخزان الارضي والخزان العلوي المطلوبة وكيف يمكن حسابها 
3- لو عايز اغذي المبنى من الطابق الارضي مباشرة عن طريق مضخة تغذية مباشرة للقططع الصحية ما هو حجم الخزان الارضي ومت هو تدفق المضخة 

ارجو افادتي بالسرعه الممكنه


----------



## amrhawash (12 فبراير 2015)

- تحديد حجم الخزانات العلوىه بناءا على عدد الاشخاص او عدد سراير المستشفى * كمية الاستهلاك اليومى على حسب نوع المستشفى
- تحديد حجم الخزان الارضى ايضا بناءا على عدد الاشخاص* الاستهلاك اليومى* عدد ايام التخزين
- مضخات الرفع من الخزان الارضى للخزانات العلوى تستخدم 3 مضخات (اثنين عامله- وواحده احتياطيه) سعه كلا منهماّتقريبا 200جالون/دقيقه
-مضخات التغذية المباشره تقسم التصرف على عدد الطلمبات المستخدمه يعطيك تصرف كل واحده وزود واحده احتياطيه


----------



## meskif (22 فبراير 2015)

الاستهلاك اليومي للفرد بين 100-250 ليتر / اليوم لنأحذ مثلا 150
عدد السرائر × 150 يعطينا الاستهلاك اليومي بالليتر
للتحويل الى galon نقسم على 4
و للتحويل الى imp galon نقسم على 4.5 ثم نختار الخزان الستاندر الاقرب للمحسوب من جداول الشركة المصنعة متلا بوليكون او غيرها
هدا للخزان العلوي اما السفلي يمكن ان يكون بنفس سعة الخزان العلوي او اكبر منه بـ 1.5 
ارجوا ان اكون قد افدتك


----------



## mya1963 (24 فبراير 2015)

لماذا نفسم على 4.5 
ومامعنى imp


----------



## meskif (24 فبراير 2015)

imperal galon = 4.5 liter


----------



## thaher (4 مارس 2015)

ممتاز جدا جدا لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## هيثمإيهاب (10 يوليو 2015)

thaher قال:


> ممتاز جدا جدا لكم جزيل الشكر


بالنسبة للمستشفيات السرير الواحد 250 - 300 gallon في اليوم الواحد 
الجالون = 3.785 لتر (يعني هنضرب في 3.785) بعد كده هنقسم على 1000 عشان نجيب حجم الخزان بالمتر بالمكعب
الخزان الارضى (يكفي لمدة يومين) او حسب رغبة العميل وظروف المنطقة.
الخزان العلوي ( يوم او نصف يوم) حسب رغبة العميل وظروف المنطقة.
وقت ملء الخزان العلوي ساعتين او ساعة ( فرضا ان احنا هنعمله ساعتين) يبقى هنقسم حجم الخزان الكلي (جالون)على 120 (دقيقة) عشان نجيب تصرف طلمبة الرفع (جالون / دقيقة) 

متطلبات المستشفيات من المياه من مرجع : Engineered plumbing design by Elfred Steele


----------

